# 05 Frontier...BAD gas mileage, something's wrong!



## umlify (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey guys,
I'm new here, found the site by doing some research on the internet for some problems I'm possibly having with my Frontier. 

I just bought my '05 NISMO Frontier 4x4. I have about 200 miles on it, still the same tank of gas that came from the dealer and I'm getting horrible gas mileage. About 12-13. Sometimes less! Do you think this has to do with the gas the dealer used? I know I bought an '05 so the gas could have been sitting in there for a while...but so far I'm worried. 

Also, when I'm at idle either in Neutral or Park or Drive, my engine becomes very rough and vibrates my whole cab. I notice that my RPM's are about 600, is this too low? Cause when I put a give it a little gas, it smoothes out. Looks like I need to adjust my idle speed, but I couldn't find that darn thing. Anyone know where it is?

Thank you so much for the help. Looking forward to the site!


----------



## Argo73 (Oct 31, 2005)

The idle should not be rough at all. You should see the dealer about that. Just a thought, but maybe the "old" gas is affecting how it idles, therefore, resulting in poor gas mileage measured by the trip computer. If I'm running 55-60mph, my trip computer will read about 21-22 mpg on the highway. Still have to run a few tanks to see what I get for the whole tank.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

if its under warranty still, take it to the dealer. Free is always the best bet, plus dealer technicians will know more about the vehicle than the average mechanic.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

when i first got my frontier i was getting around 12mpg and i thought something was wrong, but not that i have 3000 miles it is getting much better, i am getting 15 around the city 20 on the highway. Also I drive it like its stolen. So it might get better with time


----------



## NismoFrontin' (Oct 4, 2005)

The gas mileage is probably just from the engine not being broken in yet. As far as rough idle goes, see the dealer ASAP so they don't try to pin that on you.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I recall reading something about idle adjustment procedures in the TSB section at Nissanhelp.com. That may help the idle problem. As for gas mileage, give it a few tanks and a few thousand miles, and you should see an improvement. Until then, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Just run this tank down till the light comes on and then fill it up with some good quality gas, and I'm talking about Brands not octane rating. I have see a difference of 1 - 1.5 mpg between the cheap stuff and good gas! In these vehicles, the quality of the fuel makes a bigger difference than the octane rating! Good luck and welcome aboard! :thumbup:


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

Try and reset you mpg when you are driving over 40 for over 20min and you will see what you are getting. If the tank of gas had been in the truck and the dealer had let it sit there running for long periods of time before you got it that could throw it off.


----------

